# Everyone read this immediately!!!



## Turangalîla (Jan 29, 2012)

I recently posted in the Non-Classical music section a thread entitled "Metal - Give it a Chance!"
My account was HACKED IN TO by my formerly best friend-he is a classical musician and loves metal. He also happens to know that I hate it.

I DID NOT MEAN TO POST THAT THREAD. I LISTEN TO CLASSICAL AND CLASSICAL ALONE. I DO *NOT* LIKE METTALICA OR BLACK SABBATH OR ANYTHING LIKE THAT.

Just so y'all know...


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

carterjohnsonpiano said:


> i recently posted in the non-classical music section a thread entitled "metal - give it a chance!"
> my account was hacked in to by my formerly best friend-he is a classical musician and loves metal. He also happens to know that i hate it.
> 
> i did not mean to post that thread. I listen to classical and classical alone. I do *not* like mettalica or black sabbath or anything like that.
> ...


boooooooooo!!!


----------



## Llyranor (Dec 20, 2010)

Oh phew, crisis averted.


----------



## crmoorhead (Apr 6, 2011)

Don't worry, we never thought you were cool anyway!


----------



## Turangalîla (Jan 29, 2012)

And the friend who posted it now has his own account. His name is SpanishFly—beware of him


----------



## Ramako (Apr 28, 2012)

CarterJohnsonPiano said:


> I recently posted in the Non-Classical music section a thread entitled "Metal - Give it a Chance!"
> My account was HACKED IN TO by my formerly best friend-he is a classical musician and loves metal. He also happens to know that I hate it.
> 
> I DID NOT MEAN TO POST THAT THREAD. I LISTEN TO CLASSICAL AND CLASSICAL ALONE. I DO *NOT* LIKE METTALICA OR BLACK SABBATH OR ANYTHING LIKE THAT.
> ...


That seems a bit harsh :lol:


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

CarterJohnsonPiano said:


> I recently posted in the Non-Classical music section a thread entitled "Metal - Give it a Chance!"
> My account was HACKED IN TO by my formerly best friend-he is a classical musician and loves metal. He also happens to know that I hate it.
> 
> I DID NOT MEAN TO POST THAT THREAD. I LISTEN TO CLASSICAL AND CLASSICAL ALONE. I DO *NOT* LIKE METTALICA OR BLACK SABBATH OR ANYTHING LIKE THAT.
> ...


The excitement of it all,it might be too much for me!


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

CarterJohnsonPiano said:


> His name is SpanishFly-beware of him


I avoid insects of all nationalities.


----------



## Lenfer (Aug 15, 2011)

CarterJohnsonPiano said:


> I recently posted in the Non-Classical music section a thread entitled "Metal - Give it a Chance!"
> My account was HACKED IN TO by my formerly best friend-he is a classical musician and loves metal. He also happens to know that I hate it.
> 
> I DID NOT MEAN TO POST THAT THREAD. I LISTEN TO CLASSICAL AND CLASSICAL ALONE. I DO *NOT* LIKE METTALICA OR BLACK SABBATH OR ANYTHING LIKE THAT.
> ...


I don't know *Metallica* or *Black Sabbath* but surely it can't be that bad to merit this thread. Not that you don't have the right to post whatever you like but it would have been best in the community section. I thought something was wrong for a moment you know... 

ps.

I hope you changed your password.


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

He doesn't like metal because he hasn't heard any arch enemy!


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

CarterJohnsonPiano said:


> I recently posted in the Non-Classical music section a thread entitled "Metal - Give it a Chance!"
> My account was HACKED IN TO by my formerly best friend-he is a classical musician and loves metal. He also happens to know that I hate it.
> 
> I DID NOT MEAN TO POST THAT THREAD. I LISTEN TO CLASSICAL AND CLASSICAL ALONE. I DO *NOT* LIKE METTALICA OR BLACK SABBATH OR ANYTHING LIKE THAT.
> ...


For a minute, I thought you were cool.  Too bad.


----------



## Lenfer (Aug 15, 2011)

jani said:


> He doesn't like metal because he hasn't heard any arch enemy!


Always with the strong language tsk. I don't get why she's doing that to her voice.


----------



## BurningDesire (Jul 15, 2012)

jani said:


> He doesn't like metal because he hasn't heard any arch enemy!


Or System of a Down!


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Or Dream Theater.


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

Lenfer said:


> Always with the strong language tsk. I don't get why she's doing that to her voice.


Because she likes it and it fits to the music that they are making.

He doesn't like metal because he hasn't heard the song that really made "like like" metal.
I know that this band raises much of negative feelings and prejudice but just listen to it and give it a change and you notice that HERMAN RI is actually cool.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Ironical - I saw System of a Down as part of the support bill for the Black Sabbath reunion in the late 90s at Birmingham. SoaD were as dull as ditchwater and I thought at the time that if bands like them were being touted as the bright new things of heavy metal then the whole scene can just go and shove it - the singer was shouting 'm*********r to get the kids onside every 30 seconds and as a band they were extremely unmemorable...


----------



## quack (Oct 13, 2011)

Metal is just punk with a little bit too much talent for their own good and an obsession with religion or dwarfs. At least this one has a cool video.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

I hate metal, I like cjp.


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

Thank _God_ you made this thread!. My impression about you suffered a _Copernican shift_ after reading about your love for "metal" rock music. And, after reading this thread, my impression suffered a new _Copernican shift_. I will need a tea now to settle down. Gosh and holy Mary.


----------



## MaestroViolinist (May 22, 2012)

Why the hate of metal? I can't say I especially like it, but I don't hate it.


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

composerofavantgarde said:


> i hate metal, i like cjp.


boooooo!!!


----------



## Jord (Aug 13, 2012)

Malmsteen anyone?


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

Jord said:


> Malmsteen anyone?


Yes i love his music!


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

CarterJohnsonPiano said:


> I recently posted in the Non-Classical music section a thread entitled "Metal - Give it a Chance!"
> My account was HACKED IN TO by my formerly best friend-he is a classical musician and loves metal. He also happens to know that I hate it.
> 
> I DID NOT MEAN TO POST THAT THREAD. I LISTEN TO CLASSICAL AND CLASSICAL ALONE. I DO [BI rhi]NOT[/B] LIKE METTALICA OR BLACK SABBATH OR ANYTHING LIKE THAT.
> ...


I think its stupid to hate the whole genre after hearing few artists from that genre. 
I am sure that if you would drop your expectations and give it a change i bet that you would find at least one band that you like.


----------



## WavesOfParadox (Aug 5, 2012)

I only listen to progressive metal and the like

Dream Theater, Opeth, Symphony X, etc.


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

BurningDesire said:


> Or System of a Down!


Way to turn anybody with taste off of metal, BD.


----------



## nikola (Sep 7, 2012)

CarterJohnsonPiano said:


> I recently posted in the Non-Classical music section a thread entitled "Metal - Give it a Chance!"
> My account was HACKED IN TO by my formerly best friend-he is a classical musician and loves metal. He also happens to know that *I hate it*.
> 
> I DID NOT MEAN TO POST THAT THREAD. I LISTEN TO CLASSICAL AND CLASSICAL ALONE. I DO *NOT* LIKE METTALICA OR BLACK SABBATH OR ANYTHING LIKE THAT.
> ...


Now we can be friends again :lol:


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

The finest of Metal play list by Jani. ( Only 1 song/artist other wise it would be way too long)


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

That's all that comes to my mind at the moment.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)




----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

You just can't stop creating these metal threads eh, Carter?


----------



## StevenOBrien (Jun 27, 2011)

Oh thank goodness! I just can't bear to think that someone would like a musical genre that isn't classical music!


----------



## BurningDesire (Jul 15, 2012)

Cnote11 said:


> Way to turn anybody with taste off of metal, BD.


What? Sorry I can't hear you over the AWESOME that's coming out of my speakers right now :3


----------



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

I would never read such a thread anyway.


----------



## BurningDesire (Jul 15, 2012)

Moar awesomeness :3










RIP Dio
















So heavy X3


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

I almost forgot STEEL PANTHER!!!




 I can play this song on guitar .


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

I think that i am gonna learn this song (guitar+ vocals). Then women would be all over me.


----------



## Turangalîla (Jan 29, 2012)

jani said:


> I think its stupid to hate the whole genre after hearing few artists from that genre.
> I am sure that if you would drop your expectations and give it a change i bet that you would find at least one band that you like.


It is something like this: I dislike Debussy (reasons of personal taste). Now, I did not say that there weren't a few pieces by him that I liked, but in general, I do not like Debussy.

In the same way, I do not like metal or rock music. Now there might be a piece or two that I actually find listenable and fairly interesting, but on the whole, I can say with certainty that I do not like metal.


----------



## Arsakes (Feb 20, 2012)

Metal is for those with severe psychological problems :lol:

I stick to Classical and Blues!


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

These lists are highly subjective and do not represent metal as a whole. Metal is quite the diverse genre, just as classical is. Remember that half of you wouldn't go to ComposerofAvantGarde for recommendations  Something to keep in mind when being faced with genres you aren't familiar with: They are more diverse than you think.


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

Arsakes said:


> Metal is for those with severe psychological problems :lol:
> 
> I stick to Classical and Blues!


What do you get if you play blues backwards?
Your wife returns, your dog comes back to life, and you get out of jail.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

It's funny that people either love metal or hate it. It also seems like that people that hate metal are going to lose respect for those that like it. I don't understand that thought either. I guess it is an image thing.


----------



## Arsakes (Feb 20, 2012)

Overrated and crap 80s music ...


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Arsakes said:


> Overrated and crap 80s music ...


No way! Love 80's music.  Time to listen to some Dokken while I'm at it.


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

Arsakes said:


> Overrated and crap 80s music ...


Bad news for you it isn't gonna disappear.


----------



## BurningDesire (Jul 15, 2012)

Cnote11 said:


> These lists are highly subjective and do not represent metal as a whole. Metal is quite the diverse genre, just as classical is. Remember that half of you wouldn't go to ComposerofAvantGarde for recommendations  Something to keep in mind when being faced with genres you aren't familiar with: They are more diverse than you think.


Wisely put! Though I would go so far as to say that classical is so diverse it isn't even really a genre, but a tradition that encompasses many genres, but then I'm pretty skeptical of the entire concept of genre divisions in music. I find it similar to the rigid boxing-in of gender that so many people seem to favor.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

The only crap rock music isn't really rock. Late 50's/Early 60's. About 1965 is when music started to get interesting in Rock. The Beatles Rubber Soul/Revolver had some distorted guitars in it. And there we go. Cool music started.


----------



## BurningDesire (Jul 15, 2012)

neoshredder said:


> The only crap rock music isn't really rock. Late 50's/Early 60's. About 1965 is when music started to get interesting in Rock. The Beatles Rubber Soul/Revolver had some distorted guitars in it. And there we go. Cool music started.


There's some great beautiful music in early rock and RnB and Doo ***. o3o


----------



## Arsakes (Feb 20, 2012)

I prefer Elvis Presley, Johnny Cash, Marty Robbins, Frank Sinatra, Bing Crosby, Ella Fitzgerald and Nancy Wilson (I think they're enough) to all Rock Singers.. and I don't want to talk about Metal at all.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

BurningDesire said:


> There's some great beautiful music in early rock and RnB and Doo ***. o3o


Pretty music isn't always what I'm looking for. And the humor back then was really bad. Big Girls Don't Cry? Not funny at all to say it kindly.


----------



## BurningDesire (Jul 15, 2012)

neoshredder said:


> Pretty music isn't always what I'm looking for. And the humor back then was really bad. Big Girls Don't Cry? Not funny at all to say it kindly.


I didn't say pretty. I said beautiful.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

BurningDesire said:


> I didn't say pretty. I said beautiful.


Whatever you call it, it's just not my thing. Alright Doo *** is ok other then it all sounding the same. But there's a lot of RnB I don't like. That goes for every Era though.


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

Arsakes said:


> I prefer Elvis Presley, Johnny Cash, Marty Robbins, Frank Sinatra, Bing Crosby, Ella Fitzgerald and Nancy Wilson (I think they're enough) to all Rock Singers.. and I don't want to talk about Metal at all.


You need to listen some GANGNAM STYLE!!!
If you are able to say that Metal is bad after hearing this then i got nothing to say.


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

WavesOfParadox said:


> I only listen to progressive metal and the like
> 
> Dream Theater, Opeth, Symphony X, etc.


I love progressive metal. Check out Pain of Salvation and Evergrey if you have the chance.


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

BurningDesire said:


> Wisely put! Though I would go so far as to say that classical is so diverse it isn't even really a genre, but a tradition that encompasses many genres


Definitely


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

Pain of Salvation: Iter Impius. Lovely keyboard work.


----------



## nikola (Sep 7, 2012)

BurningDesire said:


> There's some great beautiful music in early rock and RnB and Doo ***. o3o


I have to agree with this. Even though more 'serious' music started with middle Beatles period, I'm still very much in love with some oldies but goodies songs like 'Runaway' from Del Shannon (one of my all time favorite)... 'Stand By Me' by Ben E. King... 'Save the Last Dance for Me' by Drifters... '16 Tons' by Tennessee Ernie Ford.... 'The Wanderer' by Dion. 'Diana' by Paul Anka... and many others.
Those were some truly great songs no matter how naive they sound. Sometimes that 'naive' thing makes them actually great.


----------



## MaestroViolinist (May 22, 2012)

jani said:


> You need to listen some GANGNAM STYLE!!!
> If you are able to say that Metal is bad after hearing this then i got nothing to say.


Uh, that's not actually metal... Cool song though, my brother showed it to me awhile ago.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

jani said:


> You need to listen some GANGNAM STYLE!!!
> If you are able to say that Metal is bad after hearing this then i got nothing to say.


Metal is bad.


----------



## MaestroViolinist (May 22, 2012)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Metal is bad.


:lol: But that's not even Metal!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

MaestroViolinist said:


> :lol: But that's not even Metal!


But I'm able to say it after watching that rubbish.


----------



## MaestroViolinist (May 22, 2012)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> But I'm able to say it after watching that rubbish.


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

MaestroViolinist said:


> Uh, that's not actually metal... Cool song though, my brother showed it to me awhile ago.


Have you heard the Mitt Romeny version?


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Ramako said:


> That seems a bit harsh :lol:


When you can no longer trust a "friend" to not violate your privacy -- even if like most people you have nothing important to hide -- or your friend poses as you while making or taking some action (identity theft) it is more than time to consider them a "former" friend. You can still like their likeable qualities, but truly, they are no longer a friend. Unless you are clouded with an overly pronounced need for friends and recognition from others, recognizing that is easy enough.

"Harsh" is more like if you circumstantially framed them so there was at least a threat of their going to prison


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

jani said:


> You need to listen some GANGNAM STYLE!!!
> If you are able to say that Metal is bad after hearing this then i got nothing to say.


So there's talking, and new electronic patches for sounds -- other than that, dull as disco.


----------



## Turangalîla (Jan 29, 2012)

Lol, I can't believe I ever started this thread :lol:


----------



## Katie (Dec 13, 2013)

No, CJP, you've performed an indispensable public service - where else could I effectively disseminate the following critical message?


----------

